
Calico – Like Cat, but for Colors - todsac
https://github.com/ix/calico
======
ixhs
Developer here - thanks for the interest in my project!

I intend to revisit it soon and make it easier to add parsers for different
palette formats, as well as a bit of housekeeping (mostly explicit imports ^^)

